# Glowing drinks



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

That has to be one of the biggest request from people who ask me about Halloween Party Recipes. I have some great drinks that are UV reactive and taste great on my recipe page. wicKED Recipes


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

wicKED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am definitely going to try to do some of these recipes. Those glowing drinks look sensational!!!!

I just spent a whole bunch of time reading your tips about parties. Thank you for some absolutely wicKED advice!


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

I am glad I could help! I am working on a new glowing drink this weekend and an update for both!


----------

